# Elektronikas pamati >  dimmeris diožu panelim

## burkaans

sveiki, visiem!

 sāku spert pirmos soļus elektronikā un pirmais ko gribu uztaisīt ir dimmeri priekš diožu paneļa (http://www.rosco.com/us/video/litepad_ho.cfm)
konkrētais modelis ir LitePad DL 3"x6" kuram specifikācijā rakstīts P=4.5w,  I=0.38A, V=12v. Šis panelis tiek izmatots filmēšanā tāpēc dimmēšana "ar impulsiem" neder, jo ir brīži kad acs neredz, bet kamerā redz gaismas avota pulsāciju.
 ir doma to realizēt ar potenciometru un kādu rezistoru.

ir sekojoši jautājums

  Lai aprēķinātu, kas īsti notiek slēdzot klāt pretestības man nepieciešams zināt, kāda ir paša paneļa iekšējā pretestība. Atiecīgi vai es to aprēķinu pareizi darot sekojoši R=I/V  R=12/0.38=32Ohm?

tākā ir vēlme kaut ko iemācīties, vēlams ar uzvedinošām atbildēm lai ir ko pašam izdomāt?

paldies

----------


## kaspich

apgalvojums nav patiess.
neder faazu reguleeshanas metode [ar 100Hz frekvenci].
reguleeshana r PWM [20..200kHz] ne tikai der, bet taa arii ir jaadara.

skaties LED driveru chipsetus. info daudz internetaa ir.

----------


## ansius

> Šis panelis tiek izmatots filmēšanā tāpēc dimmēšana "ar impulsiem" neder,


 šeit tu kļūdies.
1) ar potenciometru led ir grūti korekti regulēt, jo viņus darbina ar konstantu strāvu - tikai tā ir iespējams panākt viendabību izgaismojumu starp LED. attiecīgi kaut kam no tā visa (kaut vai balasta pretestībām ir jābūt panelī, kas ir jānoskaidro pirms tur var sāt domāt ko un kā
2) kļūdies ka nevar dimēt ar impulsiem, var un to dara, bet tas ir jādara pietiekami ātri. minimālais pieņemtais ātrums ir 2,5 impulsi uz ekspzīcijas laiku (tas dod max 9% variāciju, ja frekvence nesakrīt veselās daļās ar kadru skaitu sekundē) - tālāk attiecīgi matemātika - filmējot 60p (max ko domāju jebkad filmēsi), un shutterspeed ir 1/240 (diez vai īsāku) attiecīgi ~600Hz būtu minimālā impulsu frekvence.

----------


## burkaans

ok. pētīšu.

----------


## burkaans

> šeit tu kļūdies.
> 1) ar potenciometru led ir grūti korekti regulēt, jo viņus darbina ar konstantu strāvu - tikai tā ir iespējams panākt viendabību izgaismojumu starp LED. attiecīgi kaut kam no tā visa (kaut vai balasta pretestībām ir jābūt panelī, kas ir jānoskaidro pirms tur var sāt domāt ko un kā
> 2) kļūdies ka nevar dimēt ar impulsiem, var un to dara, bet tas ir jādara pietiekami ātri. minimālais pieņemtais ātrums ir 2,5 impulsi uz ekspzīcijas laiku (tas dod max 9% variāciju, ja frekvence nesakrīt veselās daļās ar kadru skaitu sekundē) - tālāk attiecīgi matemātika - filmējot 60p (max ko domāju jebkad filmēsi), un shutterspeed ir 1/240 (diez vai īsāku) attiecīgi ~600Hz būtu minimālā impulsu frekvence.


 1) nesalaužot to paneli nevar izpētīt. Bet nesen uz neilgu brīdi (pāris min) pieliku 20k potenciometru ķēdē un it kā normāli strādāja. tāpēc ar domāju ka varētu tik vienkārši taisīt.
2) sanāk filmēt arī vairāk par 60p, bet īsi slēdža ātrumi, gan nav bieži sastopami.

----------


## kaspich

it kaa normaali? un kaada bija atskjiriiba dazhaados segmentos? ar luxmetru paskatiji? nee. [atbildu tavaa vietaa].
shajaa gadijumaa korektaakais - ar PWM, piedevaam, neiztaisnotu. un jaudas moduli max tuvu panelim. un pafiltreet tikai vilnu, lai pamapulsacijas topii panelii.
un par taam frekvencem - Ansis mineeja 600Hz.  da njem kaut 60000Hz. kur probleema?

----------


## burkaans

> it kaa normaali? un kaada bija atskjiriiba dazhaados segmentos? ar luxmetru paskatiji? nee. [atbildu tavaa vietaa].
> shajaa gadijumaa korektaakais - ar PWM, piedevaam, neiztaisnotu. un jaudas moduli max tuvu panelim. un pafiltreet tikai vilnu, lai pamapulsacijas topii panelii.
> un par taam frekvencem - Ansis mineeja 600Hz.  da njem kaut 60000Hz. kur probleema?


 ja ar segmentiem domā, katru atsevišķo diodi, tad visas dimmējās līdzīgi(uz aci). (offtopic) bet tas nav būtiski . kāpēc? jo pašu gaismas paneli nefilmē, bet ir svarīga kopējais gaismas daudzums. šeit drīzāk vajadzētu ar colourmetru pamērīt vai krāsu temperatūra nemainās.

problēma tajā, ka pagaidām rokas pa īsām lai ar LED draiveri uztaisītu, no sākuma līdz multivibratoram jātiek.

----------


## kaspich

nu, uz aci neredzeesi arii 2..3x kaarshu atskjiriibu. ir gan buutiski. jo taam LED ir 15..30 gradu izkliedes [stara] lenkjis.
ja ar taadu nevienmeeriigu apgaismosi, kameraa plakjus redzees  ::  un, protams, tonis peldees, jo shim avotam buus/ir cita gaismas T, kaa, piemeram, dienas gaismas spuldzem, halogeeniem, da jebkam citam, kas arii gaismos objektu..

ok, ja tev der pocis, tad lieto poci. nopeerc kaadu 20W versiju, piesleedz pie barotaja, un viss.. tam nav teema jaataisa.

----------


## ansius

> šeit drīzāk vajadzētu ar colourmetru pamērīt vai krāsu temperatūra nemainās.


 hm, interesants novērojums, es kaut kā neesmu dzirdējis ka led mainītos krāsu t* kura jau ir tā pat pakaļā, nerunājot par CRI parametriem, kas manuprāt led'u padara vispār nelietojamu gaismekli. Grozies kā gribi - halogēns vai HMI pārējais, cri labi ja ir 90, nu ok kinoflo 94(ja nemaldos) bet tā su spuldze maksā pāri sotakam. par to naudu es varu arri 600W kvēlspuldzes bobeni paņemt.

tak pwm var pat kā kitu gatavu nopirkt, kur problēma? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1w-LED-Dri...item3a6cceecdb
pie 1KHz jau vajadzētu būt bez mirgošanas.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, nu peec spektra ar HMI salidzinaat.. tur nav ko. vieniigais [lielais] bonuss: izmeeri [biezums] un avota izmeers. tb, lai no HMI dabuutu to pashu, buus - zontiks/smontiks, vajadzees 230AC, jaauzsilda..
pieljauju domu, ka 90% gadiijumu shajaa industrijaa arii nezin, kas ir gaismas T, nerunaajot par citaam lietaam. redz, cilveks no industrijas, bet noveertee 'uz aci..'

----------


## burkaans

> jaa, nu peec spektra ar HMI salidzinaat.. tur nav ko. vieniigais [lielais] bonuss: izmeeri [biezums] un avota izmeers. tb, lai no HMI dabuutu to pashu, buus - zontiks/smontiks, vajadzees 230AC, jaauzsilda..
> pieljauju domu, ka 90% gadiijumu shajaa industrijaa arii nezin, kas ir gaismas T, nerunaajot par citaam lietaam. redz, cilveks no industrijas, bet noveertee 'uz aci..'
> 
> ja ar taadu nevienmeeriigu apgaismosi, kameraa plakjus redzees   un, protams, tonis peldees, jo shim avotam buus/ir cita gaismas T, kaa,  piemeram, dienas gaismas spuldzem, halogeeniem, da jebkam citam, kas  arii gaismos objektu..


 nu caureju palaist tu māki, tik šoreiz savās bikšelēs trāpīji. viszini.

----------


## burkaans

> hm, interesants novērojums, es kaut kā neesmu dzirdējis ka led mainītos krāsu t* kura jau ir tā pat pakaļā, nerunājot par CRI parametriem, kas manuprāt led'u padara vispār nelietojamu gaismekli. Grozies kā gribi - halogēns vai HMI pārējais, cri labi ja ir 90, nu ok kinoflo 94(ja nemaldos) bet tā su spuldze maksā pāri sotakam. par to naudu es varu arri 600W kvēlspuldzes bobeni paņemt.
> 
> tak pwm var pat kā kitu gatavu nopirkt, kur problēma? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1w-LED-Dri...item3a6cceecdb
> pie 1KHz jau vajadzētu būt bez mirgošanas.


 paldies par linku uz kitu.

----------


## kaspich

> nu caureju palaist tu māki, tik šoreiz savās bikšelēs trāpīji. viszini.


 paklau, smurguli. Tu te atnaaci un pat pretestiibu nepaziisti. vai velies izzinaat, ko es gaismoju, kad Tu vel gultaa churaaji? eu, nevar shaadiem rupjiem meeslinjiem banus likt? zb vienreiz..

----------


## andrievs

Vispirms jābano regulārus un hroniskus psihopātus. IMHO

----------


## tornislv

... trešajā dienā atnāca mežsargs un izdzina no meža visus nah, gan pirmos, gan otros, gan trešos  ::

----------


## ddff

Cilveekam ir vajadziigs PWM regulators. Shitaas diozhu lietas izmanto uz TV kameraam (kas uz kraana) tuvplaaniem. Tur ap objektiivu liekas taada panna ar diozhu segmentiem koncentriskos apljos. Smalkaakiem modeljiem var iesleegt tik "rinjkjus" cik vajag un ar dajebkaadu intensitaati. Pienjemu, ka orginaals izstraadaajums maksaa do#%ja + PVN.

ddff

----------


## kurmucis

Ja ir patika mēģināt, iesaku:
http://www.reuk.co.uk/LED-Dimmer-Circuit.htm 
Esmu lietojis - viss kā aprakstā. Īsts kinošņika risinājums protams ir pontenciometrs, bet kāpēc daļu no jaudas pārvērst siltumā? Pieņemu, ka tas dampis būs vajadzīgs piegaismošanai ārpus telpām (no akumulatora) - tad šāds PWM regulators ir vienīgais prātīgais risinājums.

----------


## kaspich

potenciometrs konkretajaaa gadiijumaa NAV pareizaakais risinaajums. deelj sekojosha iemesla [kas jau tika mineets] - samazinoties kopeejam I caur diozhu matricu, strauji pieaugs I sadaliijuma nevienmeeriiba starp virteneem [deelj Uf liknju atskjiriibam]. 
BET. ja atceramies puisi, kursh dimmeeshanas probleemu 45 virteneem atrisinaaja ar.. virknes sleegumu, tad sheit [njemot veera cilveeka attieksmi], es domaju - plaanotais budzets ir 5 LVL + liikas rokas.

----------


## kurmucis

5 LVL budžets te jau ir ok - ja censonis nav atmetis domu, tad to krāmiņu, kura linku iemetu varēs pat ziepju traukā iebūvēt  :: 
Būs prieks, ja uzbūvēs, jo tam vismaz ir mērķis un vajadzība.

----------


## kaspich

nu, taas sheeminjas ir gana nozheelojamas, bet.. konkreetjaa gadiijumaa - var jau buut.. 
1. nekaadi netiek normeets I caur 7.kaju un diodi on cikla saakumaa;
2. nav nekadas Iavg stabilizaacijas;
3. nav nekaadu pasakumu out spektra ierobezoshanai;
4. nav nekaadu filtru baroshanaa, viss pasaakums buus pamatiigu trauceejumu avots
5. nav 100% on iespeeja
6. ja jau taisa, tad deretu step-up kombinaacija, lai, akjim seezoties, varetu izspiest 100% spilgtumu

----------


## kurmucis

Nu ko tur daudz - tas ir tas, kas ienāca prātā + zinu, ka 100% strādā.
Sarežģītāku jau arī nevajag - jau šīs var būt par smagu iesācējam. 
(Zinu jau pirmos jautājumus - uz kā montēt / kādu tranzistoru ņemt utt.) 

Lai uztaisa - palietos, ja kas neapmierinās, būs pieredze un konkrētas vēlmes.

----------


## kaspich

un Tu gribi teikt, ka izspied kaut tos 5..95%?????

to sheemu kaads aaksts/pokemons ziimeejis.
7.kaaja jaatstaj mieraa/briiva;
diozhu koppunkts caur 100ohm [jaunais R1] japiesleedz pie 3.kaajas

tad toch tos 5..95% izspiediis un nemeegjinaas nokaut IC

----------


## kurmucis

Neiešu kasīties - vai 4-94 vai 6-96 (papīri mājās un ļoti precīzi netiku mērījis - nav laika 15 min. projektiņu izvilkt vakara garumā), bet pilnīgi pietiekamus % šādam projektam. Gaismas atdeve tajos % tuvu maksimumam jau mainās maz.

Velk (ar CMOS loģiku + briiesmjaudīgu MOSFETu izejā) paša taisītas LED 12V lampas jau gandrīz gadu. 

Būs brīdis - pamēģināšu Tevis ieteiktās izmaiņas - varbūt būs jāsaka Paldies.

----------


## burkaans

> Ja ir patika mēģināt, iesaku:
> http://www.reuk.co.uk/LED-Dimmer-Circuit.htm 
> Esmu lietojis - viss kā aprakstā. Īsts kinošņika risinājums protams ir pontenciometrs, bet kāpēc daļu no jaudas pārvērst siltumā? Pieņemu, ka tas dampis būs vajadzīgs piegaismošanai ārpus telpām (no akumulatora) - tad šāds PWM regulators ir vienīgais prātīgais risinājums.


 Šo gan varētu pamēģināt uzgatavot. Un taisnība, 90% gadījumos tas panelis tiek darbināts mašīnās.

----------


## r2d2

> 7.kaaja jaatstaj mieraa/briiva;


 Hmm, Kaspich, visu cienu, bet Tu to kaa biji domaajis? Vispaar nepiesleegt? 7-taa tachu ir "discharge" kaaja-- pa kurieni tad C1 izlaadeesies?

----------


## kaspich

nuu, taapeec seko p.2
izlaadi veicam no 3.kaajas [arii uzlaadi]. caur 100ohm.
tb, min uzlades laiks arii sanaak krietni iisaaks, labaaks max PWM cikls. nemoca discharge ar nenormeetu straavu.

----------


## burkaans

> paklau, smurguli. Tu te atnaaci un pat pretestiibu nepaziisti. vai velies izzinaat, ko es gaismoju, kad Tu vel gultaa churaaji? eu, nevar shaadiem rupjiem meeslinjiem banus likt? zb vienreiz..


 nu ko tad gaismoj? pēc pieminētajiem HMI lietussargā izklausās, ka kāzu fotogrāfijas.drošvien nezini ko 216 nozīmē ne?

----------


## JDat

Burkāns! Te nav fotgrāfu vai videooperatoru forums. Nekašķējies. Ja jau te esi, tad runā/jautā/whatever par elektroniku. Tieciet galā ar LED elektroniku nevis kasieties savā starpā. Ja gribi par video etc lietām runāt, tad jaunu tēmu beztēmas sadaļā. Arī man ir ko teikt videolietu sakarā. Pamatā par live pasākumiem...

----------


## smoketester

Labāk šādu shēmu, ja nav par sarežģītu.
http://dc166.4shared.com/img/vw5P9d2..._CYCLE_W_5.JPG
0..100%. Rt - var likt konstantu.

----------


## kaspich

nee, to suudu toch labaak nelikt. to ir ziimeejis kaarteejais mudaks.
lai tas pasaakums straadaatu:
R1 no +12 paarsleegt uz 3.kaaju;
7.kaaju gaisaa;
ja R1 vietaa liek poci, virknee ar to kadus paarsimts ohm kaut vai;
tam komparatoram 2.kaaju ar papildus R+C pret GND.

----------


## smoketester

kaspich, laikam domāji par Rt. R1 ir nedaudz pa labi. 
Precīzāks un stabīlāks uzlādes spriegums ir no +12, nevis no 3. kājas (emitera atkārtotāji izejā).
Par 7.kājas izlādes tranzistora veselību varētu neuztraukties, jo viņam ir iekšējs strāvas ierobežotājs 35..55 mA.
Ko dod papildus R+C pret GND 2.kājai? Viņa tāpat ir pret GND ar Ct.
Lai cīnītos ar trokšņiem pārslēgšanās brīdī, es ieliktu starp U1 un U2.pin.3 1 kohm un starp  U2. pin3 un pin6 1Mohm histerēzei.

----------


## kaspich

vot, es nepaslinkoju.
un paskatiju, ja nu kas man ir pasliideejis garaam.
es paskatiiju gan vecaas tranju versijas [sheemas+datasheet], gan jaunaas [mos], un NEVIENAA variantaa neatradu nekaadas aizdomas par teemu - discharge I ierobezhoshana.
par kaadu precizitaati Tu runaa? vieniigais parametrs, kas mainaas, ir - F. ibo treshold liimenji ir 1/3 un 2/3 no U un tos nodroshina IC komparatori.
ejam taalaak: taa kaa I [caur 7.kaaju] nav normeets, dU/dT fall bridii ir liels [saliidzinaams ar IC komparatoru reakcijas aatrumu], liidz ar - nostraadaashanas slieksnis apaksheejam liimenim [1/3U] buus LJOTI nepreciizs. un te gan buus reaala peldeshana [atkariibaa no C tipa, modelja, C iekshejaas L, R, u.c. faktoriem]. 
shii iemesla deelj shis risinaajums ir MEGA nekorekts.
ok, pienjemsim - ja buutu I ierobezhots [7.kaajai] ar tiem 50mA, parekjini, kaada jauda kliedetos tajaa IC daljaa [U uz 7. kaajas: 2/3..1/3U, I tie 50mA], tb, discharge briidii videeji ap 300mW. tas jau ir.. daudz un nekorekti.
shunteeshanu es piedaavaaju elementaara iemesla deelj - troksnji pocha parslegshanas briidii, un situaacija - kontakta zudums pocii. 

p.s. aa, jaa, taa striipinja ir T..  :: 

p.p.s. 2.kaaju [shunteeshanu] es domaaju opamapam/komparatoram.

----------


## smoketester

es vairāk ticu tam kas ir rakstīts. Zīmējums var būt nepilnīgs.
PHILIPS AN170 NE555 and NE556 applications, 6 lapa: "The discharge transistor,
Q14, is current-limited at 35mA to 55mA internally."
http://www.doctronics.co.uk/pdf_files/555an.pdf

Šajā gadījumā precizitāte nav vajadzīga, bet vispār no 3. kājas ņemts uzlādes spriegums nesasniegs +12v un var mainīties atkarībā no temperatūras.

"nostraadaashanas slieksnis apaksheejam liimenim [1/3U] buus LJOTI nepreciizs" -? Izlādes laiks salīdzinājumā ar uzlādi ir ļoti īss. Tā izmaiņas maz var ietekmēt frekvenci un PWM.

"discharge briidii videeji ap 300mW" -  jā, bet viņš to tur. Vidējā perioda jauda jau būs 10..100 reizes mazāka - atkarībā no Ct un Rt.

----------


## tornislv

Īsti veči tagad uzlodētu katrs pēc saviem ieskatiem uz šī čipa pa dimmerim un izsniegtu man strestestiem, es savukārt iedotu mazajiem cilvēkiem paspēlēties, un tad redzētu, kura shēma iztur ilgāk!  ::

----------


## kaspich

nedaudz [peedinjaas] oponeeshu.
1. IC apraksta DATASHEET. AN biezhi ir zemas kvalitates, gadaas rupjas kljudas, nepilniibas. AN NEKO NEGARANTEE, tas ir skaidrojums laameriem par teemu. DATASHEET neko nesaka par sho ierobezhoshanu. veel vairaak - eksistee padsmit tipu/razhotaaju sho 555 analogu. varu sadereet, ka buutiskaa vairaakumaa gadiijumu neatradiisi nekur nekaadu piebildi;
2. kaada noziime tam, ka U/pin3 nesasniegs 12v? PWM augsheejais slieksnis taapat buus 2/3Ubar, un shii U/pin3 delta ietekmees [nelielaas robezhaas] F, un viss. PWM piepildiijums mainiisies ar kaatru mazak, un shaja gadiijumaa buus daudz citu faktoru, kas to ietekmees vairaak;
3. kad es runaaju par pateereejamo jaudu [discharge briidii] es runaaju par momentano jaudu. 300mW ir DAUDZ situaacijaa, kad taada jauda noraadiita visam kristalam kopaa [nespecifieejot pienjemam, ka Ptot mums sastaada visu 3 izejas tranju kopeejaa kliedeetaa jauda]. 300mW noziimees nenormali augstu taa tranja kristaala T izlaades briidii. sheit nav NEKAADAS vajadziibas tik rupji rikoties. kaapeec ir NEVAJADZIIGI jaapalielina izkliedes jauda kaadas 100X, T delta kristaalaa par kaadiem 50..100oC piikjii? zheel 0.1 centu 1 pretestiibai?
un, kaa jau rakstiiju - deelj taas nenormaalaas discharge apaksheejais limenis buus RUPJI nekorekts. kameer tas nav savests kaartiibaa - NAV NEKAADAS jeegas runaat par PWM stabilitaati. un frekvenci shis liimenis ietekmee DRAMATISKI. ibo - ja apakshejais slieksnis 'staigaa', PWM frekvence staigaa PROPORCIONAALI, bet PWM piepildiijums - apaksheejaa daljaa [kur spilgtums/taa delta buus visvairaak manaama] - veel straujaak [ja skataas relatiivi].

p.s. ja ir kaadas pretenzijas pret PWM stabilitaati, tad pirmkaart vajadzeetu visu pasaakumu papildinaat ar:
a) vienu pretestiibu no 555 5.kaajas uz komparatora treshold [taa ar kaartu samazinaasies atkariiba no IC un R parametru razbrosa, T koefiem];
b) preciizu komparatoru, stabilizeetu baroshanu

p.p.s. dikti patiik 7.kaaja?
njemam R=1K no 7.kaajas uz +12. I buus 10..12mA pie atveerta tranzistora, Iavg buus 2x mazaaks, t.i. ap 6mA
taalaak: R>>1K uz 2.un 6.kaaju
rezultaataa ieguusim praktiski simetrisku PWM, bez 7.kaajas mociishanas, ar korektiem 12V off staavoklii, ar korektu apaksheejo slieksni - daudz preziizaaku PWM 'tumshajaa' apgabalaa.

----------


## smoketester

1. Nu ko, atliek pašam izmērīt. :: 
2. Biju domājis spriegumu no kura lādējas Cf caur Rf. Tas būs ap 10.3V (atkarībā no t).
3. Nezinu kā tas izskatās uz kristāla bet ir redzētas shēmas kur  izlādē pat 100uF.

----------


## kaspich

pag, nu Tu iemet kaadaa simulatoraa, ja nevar[i] taa uzreiz saprast.
tas, ka laadee no zemaaka U SHAJAA gadijumaa NAV svariigi. jo tiek laadeets liidz konkretam U [2/3 no Ub], un shis Uo, no kura laadee, nosaka I, kas, savukaart, nosaka dU/dT, t.i. FREKVENCI. PWM signaala FORMU shis U ietekmee daudz mazaak - liidz ar to arii PWM delta/izmainja konkreetaa pocha poziicijaa ir nieciiga;
probleemas ideja pilnigi zuud 555 cmos versijaas [7555 un co], kuras muusdienas arii buutu jeega izmantot.
nu, par tiem 100uF.. redz, 99% netaa atrodamo shemu ir PILNIIGI suudi. taapeec jau izstraades inzhenieri [kapitalismaa] sanjem LABAS algas, nevis kopee shemas no neta  :: 
tagad tak netaa var atrast visu - sakot no 555 multivibratoriem liidz aukstaas sinteezes reaktoriem..  :: 


p.s. par 1. punktu. NEKAS nav jaameera. ir JAAIEVEERO datasheet noraadiitie max reitingi un paarejaa specifikaacija. un, pat sheit - it kaa elementaaraas lietaas, viss nav tik vienkaarshi. max reitingi tiek doti pie Tc=25oC [by default]. pieaugot T, Pt u.c. lietas proporcionaali jaasamazina. 
piemeeram, Pt=300mW REAALOS apstaakljos jau noziimees, ka pie kaadiem 100..150mW reaali chips buus uz nojukshanas robezhas [jo Tc nekaadi nebuus 25oC].  
bet, katrs jau dara, kaa grib..  ::

----------


## kaspich

reku/sheku kas korektaaks.
p.s. tam komparatoram 1M 'privjazka' nepareizi pieziimeeta. tb, ja shaadi, tad pie +12 vajag, ja maina in vietaam, tad ir pareizi [te teema atkariiga no pocha tipa/virziena].

----------


## kaspich

piekriitu. taa sheema bija suuds.

taaks, nu redzam gan augshejo, gan apaksheejo treshold.
ja kaadam aktuaali, tad arii apaksheejam VT deltu nodzest [da kaut ar vienu pn paareju].
tb, ir 2 varianti:
1. izmantot shadu komparatora sleegumu, tad LED darbu saak ar apm. 5% preheat [liidz 100% on];
2. izmantot preteeju sleegumu, jaaieviesh apaksheejaa treshold U nobiides kompensaaciju, tad ieguus lielaaku precizitaati diapazonaa 0.1..1% [tiesa gan - ja izmanto aareeju, piem. 1..10V vadiibu: ir jeega, ar parastu poci - jeegas iisti nav].

----------

